# Sticky  Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Forum + Lakers Trolls (p.5)



## Bartholomew Hunt

This Lakers forum here at BasketballForum.com has never had the sheer quantity of posters that most of the other fan forums that you are familar with have had. But I can say that without question, it has consistently had the best and most decorated group of posters around. From the days of posters feuding over who the better player was between Marcus Douthit and Brian Cook to a poster putting up a video clip of him taking a power slap to the face due to a lost bet pertaining to Andrew Bynum, there has been a unique crowd here to enjoy it all. While the overall crowd around here has changed and fluctuated several times over the years, no single contributor has been forgotten. This thread is an ode to all of you. Many of the posters below are active posters around here. If you are lurking about, feel free to acknowledge your presence in this thread. If you are still in contact with other former posters, tell them the same. As you know there have been so many different posters that have come through the Lakers forum, that a few names have inevitably left off of this thread. For that I apologize. *PLEASE send me a simple Private Message and I will make sure that you are added to your rightful spot on this list.* I have asked Jamel Irief to put together the history of the Lakers Forum since he is the longest tenured active poster here. As all of you Laker fans know, dealing with haters and trolls is a necessary part of our fanhood, plain and simple. Therefore, Cap will be putting together his recollection of some of the finest trolls over the years and how a standard hater is dealt with. Lastly, we would like to have all of you posting actively as this is an exciting time for the Lakers and all of us should experience it together. So feel free to get back into the posting groove.  

And for all of you new posters and guests, feel free to PM me and I will add you to the list as well. All Lakers forum posters have been accepted as family over the years(even the annoying ones) and you will be too. If you have any thoughts or memories that you would like to contribute to this thread, proceed right ahead. Thanks to everyone for your past contributions, and here is to a renaissance and bright future of the Lakers forum. :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

*afobisme*
_Registered On: April 2006_
afob is a poster who will proudly discuss and say what most other posters steer clear from. He is not a poster that will intentionally stir the pot, but afob does not shy away from a controversial viewpoint or discussion.

*Bartholomew Hunt*
_Registered On: March 2003_
BH has been around a while, though I think he went with a bit of a lurker phase and had a different username. If this board had a captain it would be Bart, or maybe the HR director of the board. He has the unique ability to blend his conversational style depending on what the topic of conversation is or who it is with. Not to mention he is the go-to guy for one liners and troll removal. (thanks jamel)

*Basel*
_Registered On: March 2005_
Basel is the most active and dedicated poster on BBF, bar none. In a relatively short period of time, he went from an active and solid poster on the Lakers Forum, to a Supporting Member, to a Lakers Forum Moderator, to a Community Moderator, and is now an Administrator of BBF. He is the force that drives BBF. Despite the new Admin duties, Basel is still the most active poster on the Lakers Forum. He also takes a lot of ****. :laugh:

*Brian34Cook*
_Registered On: March 2003_
B34Cook is the ONLY reason why I wish Brian Cook was still on this team. For a long time, he was the guy that made sure the Lakers Forum was up to date with all of the latest Lakers news. B34Cook was also the pioneer of the badass looking game thread. He stood true to his Fighting Illini roots and followed Cook to the Magic, and then to the Rockets. But he will always be considered one of the more valuable posters we have had around here since the start.

*Cap*
_Registered On: November 2003_
Cap, formerly EHL, is one of the longer tenured posters around the Lakers Forum. He is most known for his tendancy to make Lakers haters look absolutely foolish whether it is on this forum, or BBF General. If you want to see how to deal with a troll, refer to Cap. His knowledge and wit have been huge for this forum over the years. Cap is also a former Moderator.

*ceejaynj*
_Registered On: October 2005_
Ceejay has been around the Lakers Forum for quite some time now. While he is not a post whore so to speak, ceejay has consistently posted for each and every season, whether the Lakers performed well or not. His favorite all-time Laker was Connie Hawkins. He is generally regarded as an even keel poster not prone to meltdowns like so many of us. 

*clien*
_Registered On: June 2005_
Like so many of us around here, clien has not posted much due to demands from work and school. He is a quality poster and a quality Lakers fan. Clien suffered with us during the Finals last season, and I'm fairly certain he will somehow find some time to spend some time on the Lakers Forum for the postseason.

*compsciguy78*
_Registered On: December 2002_
Compsciguy is probably not what many of us would consider to be a popular member of the Lakers Forum. :laugh: But I still consider him to be a part of this place. He was known to change opinions often while playing Devil's Advocate, but there was definitely no shortage of posts and controversy included with his threads.

*Cris*
_Registered On: June 2003_
Cris registered right around the same time I did and holds claim to over 17,000 posts. I consider him to be the Derek Fisher of the forum. Cris began posting on the Lakers Forum as a young teenager and eventual became a Moderator. He left for a short time due to off the forum demands, but is now back as a Mod and acts as one of the stabilizing forces of the Lakers Forum. Whether this place is peaking with activity or running a little slow, Cris and his dry, clever wit will be here. He was also a willing witness and encourager of my drunken rampages and contests during Lakers games on AIM and the forum, and for that I thank him. :cheers:

*CubanLaker*
_Registered On: July 2005_
CubanLaker is one of those posters that really separates a boring forum from one that you can call home. He is one of the better posters this place has had and is one of the biggest Bynum homers around as witnessed by his willingness to take a slap in the face after betting that Drew would in fact return for the 2007/2008 season (he didn't). You can see the video below on the Youtube link. Before that, CubanLaker also participated in a radio station contest in which him and his girl would be awarded with a vacation if he were to get the most votes as the "best looking couple". This turned into a BBF site wide effort, until he eventually finished second to some computer nerd couple. Good times though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW48bmGfaVs

*Damian Necronamous*
_Registered On: June 2002_
Damian came board the Lakers Forum very early on, and is truly one of the posters that you associate with this place right off hand. He is most known for some of the greatest and most explosive rants regarding player performance, coaching, and officiating that you will ever see on a game thread. Some were offended, but most of us just laughed because we have always known that Damian is one of the top fans and posters to ever step foot on the Lakers Forum. He is also known for his realistic and detailed roster retooling plans over the years and to this day, has kept an updated Lakers depth chart in his signature.

*DANNY*
_Registered On: August 2005_
Danny is flat out one of popular and hilarious posters on the Lakers Forum. He once prefaced one of his ideas by notifying all of us that he thought of it while on the crapper and featured a signature that explained his posting nature through a parody of Kobe's "Love me or hate me." commercials. Many of his posts are off the wall funny, but danny would often drop one of the best posts of the year which is a tribute to his top knowledge as a Lakers fan. I hope he finds plenty of time during the '09 postseason to talk Lakers basketball with us.

*DaRizzle*
_Registered On: May 2007_
DaRizz was one of the true characters of the Lakers Forum and BBF in general. Unfortunately, he was permanently banned from BBF, but most everybody around here will remember him as a popular and often times entertaining poster. DaRizz once posted a youtube video of himself performing a karaoke version of "Baby Got Back" at a wedding and featured a Jessica Alba GIF in his signature that made it damn near impossible to scroll past.

*Update:* DaRizzle is back! A reformed DaRizz is comparable to a restrained Happy Gilmore. Welcome back. :cheers:

*Darth Bryant*
_Registered On: January 2005_
Formerly CDRacing. I have always thought of Darth Bryant as one of the best posters around the Lakers Forum at any given time. He is extremely knowledgeable and will always bring across his view in a well thought out and objective manner. Before this season, CDR became a Moderator of the Lakers Forum and once stated, "I have been a mod for 48 hours and I'm already better than Basel." He knows the game and knows the Lakers, and will hopefully remain a Moderator for years to come.

*elcap15*
_Registered On: August 2006_
Elcap is another one of the better posters and fans on the Lakers Forum. He is known for reasonable viewpoints and a tendency to express his viewpoint with no sugarcoating. Elcap was also one of the first posters to be recognized as, Lakers Forum Poster of the Week. 

*Eternal*
_Registered On: September 2005_
Eternal was a Moderator for an extended period of time on the Lakers Forum. Unfortunately, life came calling and he is not able to post as often as he did. But Eternal will always be regarded as a top poster who can still hold claim to the coolest and most intricate game threads in BBF history. He also shares the same warped sense of humor that the Lakers Forum is known for. In fact, he was one of the leaders in forum edits as a mod? I wonder why.  I hope that he is able to find some time to join us for the postseason.

*Ghiman*
_Registered On: May 2003_
Ghiman was a longtime Moderator of the Lakers Forum. As far as I know, he is the originator of the famed, spankin' belly Shaq avatar. He was always one of the best around here and that is no exaggeration. It is nice to see him come across his old stomping grounds ever so often. If you're reading this Ghiman, get your *** back on this forum!

*Jamel Irief*
_Registered On: May 2002_
Jamel has been on BBF since the beginning (back when it was BBoards and well before). He is a basketball historian by all accounts who has a knack for seeing the longterm trends of a team and its fans. I have always enjoyed his ability to relate the past to the present and draw connections in everything. He brings a sense of nostalgia around the Lakers Forum and is not too old to provide the same in depth posts for today's Lakers. Jamel is also the biggest Sedale Threatt fan on the planet.

*jazzy1*
_Registered On: July 2002_
jazzy is another one of the grizzled veterans of the forum. He calls it like he sees it and has no qualms about going through a long-winded discussion if another poster challenges his viewpoint. Jazzy has a great knowledge of the past and present of Lakers basketball and NBA basketball for that matter.

*JT*
_Registered On: March 2004_
Formerly sherako. He has made a mini-resurgence on the Lakers forum and that is a good thing. He once summed up his thoughts on the Lakers during the Rudy T era by stating, "lamar is still excited over the legalization news from denver, smush can't be relied on, mihm is mihm, and kwame is kwame. my solution? trade the lakers and get a whole new team.". :laugh:

*KennethTo*
_Registered On: June 2002_
Kenneth is one of those posters who is so adamant about certain things, that he becomes identified with them. Accordingly, he has ruffled a few feathers with his dislike of Derek Fisher, but most posters understand that although he can separate emotional attachment to players, Kenneth is an avid Lakers fan just like all of us. He also used to play Earth 2025, which was a big part of my younger days. 

*KDOS*
_Registered On: November 2005_
Formerly KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ. KDOS has been of the most well-liked and respected posters since registering with BBF. He has not posted much on the Lakers Forum this season, but I'm hoping that will change with the postseason. If anybody is in contact with KDOS, get him back where he belongs. He was the first to deem Kwame Brown as, "Cakeboy", and is responsible for one of the most popular threads around BBF, the "Fact or Fiction" thread.

*koberules24*
_Registered On: November 2006_
His time on Lakers Forum was short lived, but it was never uninteresting. Every Lakers forum has the cast of die hard Kobe jockers. Our forum has had mostly down-to-earth, Lakers first fans, but this guy was our Kobe homer.  His rants and conspiracy theories were always worthy of entertainment.

*Kobesthegoat*
_Registered On: July 2005_
I originally thought he was a newer poster, but Kobesthegoat is actually a near four year veteran of the Lakers Forum. He makes an appearance in some game threads throughout the course of the season and hopefully will be able to join us more in the postseason. He also scores points for referring to Brook Lopez as a certified D-bag. :laugh: 

*Laker Freak*
_Registered On: July 2003_
LF is a former Moderator of the Lakers Forum and definitely one of the legends around here. Notably, he was the first that I know of to bring to the forefront Fisher's tendency to make a long jumpshot with one foot on the three point line EVERY game. He was also known to make a wicked gamethread in his prime. We haven't seen LF much in the past few years. If you are reading this, calmly sign in and give us a post or two.... or a hundred. 

*Locke*
_Registered On: June 2003_
Locke is another legend and former Moderator of the Lakers Forum. He hasn't started in a thread in roughly 2 and a half years and that's unfortunate. For those that didn't know him, he really was one of the best posters and mods on BBoards. Locke was a dedicated mod as witnessed by the fact that he helped run the Shoes and Uni's forum, and did a solid job at it while balancing his duties as a Lakers mod. If anybody still has contact with Locke, please send forth an invite to join us again.

*Lynx*
_Registered On: March 2004_
Yet another Lakers Forum legend. Lynx still graces us with his presence ever so often and is one of the few brave members of BBF to include his pic as his forum avatar. :laugh: Lynx is also one of the few who makes the extra effort to boost the non sports related forums around BBF. He once posted a thread about a man who broke into his neighbor's house because he thought a woman was being raped. It turned out that the neighbor was just watching a porno. :laugh:

*Mojopin*
_Registered On: October 2008_
Mojopin is a good poster who keeps a gamethread active. He uses real life knowledge and applies it to the Lakers as witnessed by his predictions and insight into Bynum's most recent injury. Mojo has been known to give Derek Fisher a hard time as well. 

*nguyen_milan*
_Registered On: June 2005_
Nguyen_milan has joined BBF right after the conclusion of the dismal 2004/2005 season. He has been with us through the thick and thin. He is a soccer fan(obviously) and was one of the most outspoken against dealing both Bynum and Odom for Jermaine O'Neal when the Kobe trade fiasco went down. Nice foresight nguyen_milan. We've all come a long way since those days.

*OMGBaselRocks!*
_Registered On: September 2006_
DaRizzle's *****.

*PauloCatarino*
_Registered On: May 2003_
Paulo is an old timer who is a pure basketball historian. He often participates in debates pertaining to the past and present, often referring to less seasoned posters as, "young grasshopper". Paulo can tell you as as much about George Mikan as he can Shaquille O'Neal. His disdain for Kevin Garnett used to be frowned upon until the loud mouth donned a Celtics uniform. The only thing Paulo needs to improve as a Lakers fan is a surprise appearance in the gamethreads ever so often. 

*Pinball*
_Registered On: August 2002_
Pinball is another one of the old geezers of the Lakers Forum. He does not hang around much these days, but it is still a very respected member and poster. Pinball was always somewhat of an ambassador from the Lakers Forum to NBA General, etc. I hope to see him around in the postseason.

*Plastic Man*
_Registered On: November 2004_
The Slovenian sensation! I'm not sure whether or not he is named after Stacy Augmon, but he is one of the top posters on BBF and the Lakers Forum. In several instances, Plastic Man stayed awake until three or four in the morning just to catch the Lakers game and hang out on the gamethread with us. And who can forget his patented signature which sat below quoted posts of known trolls: _BasketBallBoards.net: where "sometimes you just have to realize that you have no clue what the **** you're talking about" happens._

*Ron*
_Registered On: May 2002_
It is only fitting that the founder of this site was a Lakers fan. Ron founded what we now call BasketballForum.com nearly seven years ago to this day. 



> Beat L.A.! Beat L.A.!
> 
> Hearing it tonight in Portland reminded me how it all started...with bitter Boston fans chanting it while getting their clock cleaned in the 1982 ECF by Philadelphia.
> 
> Well, Philadelphia didn't "beat L.A." that year, and that chant has been cursed ever since.


Ron doesn't post anymore unfortunately. His forum has seen the ups and downs and I'm sure in private, he has been there for all of it. 



> Yet the chant made a comeback...with the Blazers up in 2OT with 2.2 seconds to go, and then again 1.0 seconds to go, still chanting as Kobe threw up the rainmaker, AND...
> 
> ...SILENCE from the coward's throats. Yes, you could hear the proverbial pin drop.
> 
> But no more chanting...not this evening, not in the coward's den.


*S2theONIC*
_Registered On: December 2006_
S2theONIC registered in late 2006 and has been a valuable poster around the Lakers Forum. He posted the infamous, "waaazzzuuupp" Suns vs. Lakers intro on KCAL featuring Horry, Fox, Fisher, Shaq, Harper, and Chick Hearn. He sports BASEL SUCKS smilies in his avatar proving his worth as a poster. We know he will be around for the postseason stretch.

*Scuall*
_Registered On: July 2002_
I did not realize that Scuall had been a member of this forum for so long. He is likely one of the most cultured members of BBF has witnessed by the fact that he has made a post in eight different countries. Scuall spends a lot of time on EBB, the collegiate forums, and the video games forum. He cites his saddest moments of Lakers history as the day Magic retired and the day Chicken Hearn passed away.

*Sean*
_Registered On: June 2002_
Sean is the Godfather of the Lakers Forum, plain and simple. He was the original winner of the short-lived, Lakers Forum Poster of the Week. Sean is a former longtime Moderator of the Lakers Forum and usually symbolized the near beginning of each season when he would posted every Laker related article and practice report. Sean was one of the first posters of the Lakers Forum back in the BBoards days. He has a family and all that good stuff now, but always manages to find a bit of time to pop in a few posts.

*shobe42*
_Registered On: June 2002_
shobe42 has been a poster since the very beginning. He is a Chicagoan Lakers fan currently living in Israel. Even from overseas, he still made posts asking the best way to catch the Lakers game. He was also one of the very first to call for extended playing time for Andrew Bynum. 

*Silk D*
_Registered On: February 2006_
Silk D hasn't been around in a month or so, but I anticipate that we will see him again come postseason. He has always been one of the most reasonable and even keel posters around the Lakers Forum over the years. He has posted on BBF since 2006. Also, Silk D kept us from jumping off the deep end after Bynum's injury back in late January with his knowledge of lower limb anatomy and physiology. Essentially, he broke down the extent and prognosis of the injury and ended up being right!

*Steez*
_Registered On: November 2002_
Steez is a poster I wish would hang around the Lakers Forum more often. He is a quality and versatile poster who finds time for every section of BBF. He broke the story of Kobe's first MVP selection last season. With eery foresight, Steez posted a thread pertaining to Pau Gasol demanding a trade while still in Memphis. He is a former Moderator of NBA General. Steez notified us all that birds and bees may be gay and once locked his keys in his cars with his spare keys in the glove box.

*sylaw*
_Registered On: November 2002_
Sylaw is another geezer of BBF. Actually, his lone thread started on the Lakers Forum was back in 2002 when the Lakers began the season like dog ****. He pitched the idea of drafting Lebron James. :laugh: He actually has just over 300 posts in nearly seven years of posting, but has reemerged in recent game threads, and we are proud to have him.

*SoCalFan21*
_Registered On: July 2004_
SoCalFan is another one of the old links to the good ole' days. He is a former Moderator of the Niners forum I believed, and one of the first to sport the trademarked pink color of an Assistant Moderator. He does post every now and then and has no problem airing out his opinion whether it be the Lakers Forum or NBA General. SoCal is a good fan and poster.

*The One*
_Registered On: July 2005_
The One is always good for a quality post on the Lakers Forum. He is no stranger to long-winded posts without letting opposition deter is argument. He is a good poster for BBF. The One was always one of the final supporters of Kwame Brown and supported Cakeboy until the very end.  He was a deserving winner of the Lakers Forum Poster of the Month Award back in the day.

*thug_immortal8*
_Registered On: December 2004_
Thug_immortal wasn't even 16 when he joined BBF. Like many of us, he has aged with the forum. His favorite all-time player is some guy named Kobe Bryant. More often than not, he is a lurker, but thug_immortal makes his few posts worth reading. If not on the basketball forums, he can be found around the Hip Hop forum. Thug_immortal has been on a sabbatical for the past year and a half, but has recently resurfaced and we're glad to have him back.

*Unique*
_Registered On: April 2005_
Unique, formerly Lakermike, is a legend. He has been through some tough times in life, but sticks with us to discuss Laker basketball.  He is one of he few posters that can liven up a whole thread just by making a simple one sentence post. Everybody appreciates this former Laker Forum and current Community Moderator. He goes to games quite a bit which is bull**** because I don't. He was one of the originals in the never ending battle of competitive **** talk between Laker mods and posters. :laugh: Who can forget the famous, "Cris sucks?" thread?

*VanillaPrice*
_Registered On: December 2008_
VP joined in December of 2008 and is already a Moderator of NBA General. He is a fast, up and coming poster and will remain valuable to the Lakers Forum. He is always active in the gamethreads even in the slower days of the regular season. VP once accused Gasol of using HGH and other steroids since the onset of his career.

*Wilt_The_Stilt*
_Registered On: June 2002_
Wilt has been around the Lakers Forum for a long damn time. Not only is he one of the forefathers, he is still an active, quality poster. He has always been known as a poster who will go against the grain, but do so in a respectable manner(as witnessed by his opposition to the signings of Walton and Fisher respectively). That's why Wilt is so respected around here. Back in 2004, he debunked the myth that Scottie Pippen shutdown Magic Johnson in the '91 Finals.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

This was well done BH.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Awesome work, BH. Thanks for doing this! Only thing is you should've included yourself among the posters listed. :cheers:


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

"He once posted a thread about a man who broke into his neighbor's house because he thought a woman was being raped. It turned out that the neighbor was just watching a porno"

LMAO

I actually used to post here back in the day under a different account. Can't remember the name though. I also ran a keeper league (immaturely, I should add). Then I lurked for a few years to see the Laker updates.


----------



## kobesthegoat

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Wow... i cant believe ive been here for 4 yrs


----------



## Cris

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



> *From the days of posters feuding over who the better player was between Marcus Douthit and Brian Cook*


Douthit was much better :champagne:


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Lol

I figured out my old name and searched my posts. Man, I said some stupid things back then lol. 

I've been here for seven years.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

What was your old name?


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

ghettobryant

I was like 13 or 14 at that time


----------



## Basel

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

:laugh:

Nice username.

Man, imagine if we got all these posters on here consistently - what the hell happened?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Wow, you asked for my help but it's hard to top that. Only person you really forgot was Ron, the founder of this site. But I'll see where I can help.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

BH, Oh my :laugh: 

First of all, thanks for putting together this thread. Hehe..Yeah..we are both Lakers and Cubs fan for life, and you know it. And yes, I am not afraid to show off my face. 

p.s. Crazy that it's been five years that I've been on this forum. Time sure does fly by. I am not online that often but you know when I am..I always go to the Lakers forum..because this is the best forum on the site. Heck, the guy who came up with this, Ron, is a Lakers fan, too.

We Rock, baby!


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Well done sir, well done.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Awesome thread! :cheers:


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

haha enjoyed reading this. thanks BH.

you forgot THE ONE 

make sure you put this under his description.

created one of the most ridiculous personal forum called THE ONE'S PALACE. advocated postwhoring for a lame clipper fan who shall be anonymous.
One of the most knowledgeable laker fan on this board. likes to create his own thread after a game which were very insightful yet so long it made you fall asleep.

also for cap (formerly known as EHL)
banned fan favorite dannyM for calling the kings the queens during the 05-6 season. how terrible.


----------



## The One

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Outstanding, BH

Even though I haven been able to post here as often as I'd like to anymore, I still consider you guys family ....


----------



## The One

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



DANNY said:


> haha enjoyed reading this. thanks BH.
> 
> you forgot THE ONE
> 
> make sure you put this under his description.
> 
> created one of the most ridiculous personal forum called THE ONE'S PALACE. advocated postwhoring for a lame clipper fan who shall be anonymous.
> One of the most knowledgeable laker fan on this board. likes to create his own thread after a game which were very insightful yet so long it made you fall asleep.


 LOLOL. He has me up there.

He should also put that I lost numerous Bynum Bets


----------



## croco

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Outstanding summary.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Bart Hunt: Registered March 2003. Has been around a while, though I think he went with a bit of a lurker phase and had a different username. If this board had a captain it would be Bart, or maybe the HR director of the board. He ha the unique ability to blend his conversational style depending on what the topic of conversation is or who it is with. Not to mention he is the go-to guy for one liners and troll removal.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *PauloCatarino*
> _Registered On: May 2003_
> Paulo is an old timer who is a pure basketball historian. He often participates in debates pertaining to the past and present, often referring to less seasoned posters as, "young grasshopper". Paulo can tell you as as much about George Mikan as he can Shaquille O'Neal. His disdain for Kevin Garnett used to be frowned upon until the loud mouth donned a Celtics uniform. *The only thing Paulo needs to improve as a Lakers fan is a surprise appearance in the gamethreads ever so often. *


Time leg is a killer. Only Plastic Man can kee up with 05.00 am game finishes. But i'll try my best to step up in the post season, james worthy-style. :smilewink

Great thread, btw.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

hahahaha awesome thread!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

5 star thread lmao good one bartholomew:champagne::champagne::champagne:


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

OMGBASELSUCKS (formerly known as AZNAZN something like that)

darizzle's *****. 

hahahaha :champagne:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



DANNY said:


> OMGBASELSUCKS (formerly known as AZNAZN something like that)
> 
> darizzle's *****.
> 
> hahahaha :champagne:


well done:bump::bump:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Jamel Irief said:


> Wow, you asked for my help but it's hard to top that. Only person you really forgot was Ron, the founder of this site. But I'll see where I can help.


I added Ron, thanks for catching that. Thanks for the kind words.



Basel said:


> Man, imagine if we got all these posters on here consistently - what the hell happened?


You're not kidding. We need to go e-detective and track all their asses down. Any volunteers?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

BH, I added you to your list.


----------



## Sean

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Great job BH. how you were able to compile all of it is beyond me in my old age. I can't believe we are in our 7th year already.

One thing that should be remembered about this place is that Ron, Jemel and I used to post at Oregon live, back in the 2000, 2001 seasons when the Laker Blazer rivalry was at its highest. Then we went to a site ( I don't remember the name) that became fanhome.com, which then became something else. It was at fanhome that Ron decided to do it himself and asked a bunch of us to come along. We did and the rest is history. Shout out to DP!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Sean said:


> Great job BH. how you were able to compile all of it is beyond me in my old age. I can't believe we are in our 7th year already.
> 
> One thing that should be remembered about this place is that Ron, Jemel and I used to post at Oregon live, back in the 2000, 2001 seasons when the Laker Blazer rivalry was at its highest. Then we went to a site ( I don't remember the name) that became fanhome.com, which then became something else. It was at fanhome that Ron decided to do it himself and asked a bunch of us to come along. We did and the rest is history. Shout out to DP!


Good stuff, thanks Sean. I compiled the list with a lot of help from the other Laker mods and Basel. Did you at any point realize that you were setting the tone early on for a crazed group of loonies like us? :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> From the days of posters feuding over who the better player was between Marcus Douthit and Brian Cook


For the last time...the answer is DOUTHIT!!! :champagne::champagne:


----------



## Sean

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good stuff, thanks Sean. I compiled the list with a lot of help from the other Laker mods and Basel. Did you at any point realize that you were setting the tone early on for a crazed group of loonies like us? :laugh:


In the beginning we all wanted it to be the best on the net. How it became this crazed, i do not know. Much props to the mods and admins from the past and to the future.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Damian Necronamous said:


> For the last time...the answer is DOUTHIT!!! :champagne::champagne:


:lol:

BCook nearly had a nervous breakdown and froze us out after that. We had **** game threads for a good month.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

It wasn't even debateable. Marcus ****ing Douthit was kicking some serious ***. He put on a ****ing show during the SPL in Long Beach. Damian and I went to a game.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

nice thread man!!! 

love the concept!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

No one remembers me, sigh  
Cant blame you guys though 
Still remember Brian34Cook , aww back in the day I remember us voting (hijack lol) for Cook in a List of Top 100 NBA Players or something...
And I think I still remember the day Basel was still a rookie, damn, now every times I came here he jumped in a new pos :champagne:


----------



## Cap

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Nice work there BH. I've been doing searches the last hour and good lord, there are like a dozen trolls I had completely forgotten about that I now have to add. I was going to concentrate on just a handful, but that wouldn't do the history of this board justice.

And damn I miss Ron!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



nguyen_milan said:


> No one remembers me, sigh
> Cant blame you guys though
> Still remember Brian34Cook , aww back in the day I remember us voting (hijack lol) for Cook in a List of Top 100 NBA Players or something...
> And I think I still remember the day Basel was still a rookie, damn, now every times I came here he jumped in a new pos :champagne:


****! Everyone remembers you man. Sorry about that, I'm sure I left off plenty more. I'll be sure to get you a spot on the list. I forgot about hijacking the top players list. :laugh: That all started on this forum. Cook smoked everybody, but the white knights of BBF stepped up and canceled out our votes. Bull**** if you ask me. 



Cap said:


> Nice work there BH. I've been doing searches the last hour and good lord, there are like a dozen trolls I had completely forgotten about that I now have to add. I was going to concentrate on just a handful, but that wouldn't do the history of this board justice.
> 
> And damn I miss Ron!


We have definitely had our fair share. I'm looking forward to your write-up. After finals this semester, I'm going to try and track down as many of the old school posters as I can.


----------



## clien

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

wow that must have taken some time to put together..coolness


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

i wish my fellow slovenian would come on back


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Damn what a good thread. This place is going to be rocking if The Lakers win it all this year. Heres to everyone that was in the "I predict the Lakers will win it all in 2004 club" and everyone that was forced to witness Frank Hamblen playing Chucky Atkins and Tierre Brown at the same time. :cheers:


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Also does anyone remember the poster K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T?


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Damn BH...nice job! I remember you back in the day when you were just a symbol (That was you..right?)...and yes i sported the Purple Spanking Shaq back in the day in honor of Shaq leaving my be beloved Laker team. Ahh..the good old days...









But as you can see, i still support and love this site due to my Premium Pembership dues i give up ever year


----------



## ceejaynj

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Very nice!


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Good thread haha, fond memories and I wouldn't rag on Fisher so much if Mitch drafted the two Brazilians I wanted him to draft (Barbosa and Varejao). I'm still not over not drafting Barbosa...


----------



## Cris

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Laker Freak said:


> Also does anyone remember the poster K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T?


We do not speak of evil in this forum...


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

This thread rocks. Well done. Im proud to be a part of this thread and forum.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

elcap, you need to post more often.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Basel said:


> elcap, you need to post more often.


He will now that Im back...He's my groupie 

Oh you need to edit my description...

"DaRizzle went from banned, to unbanned, to banned, to unbanned, to banned, to unbanned, to banned for a really long time, and now he's on parole"  lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

If I can survive finals, I will get everything fixed up right. 2 more weeks!


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

No worries...very impressive summary of all the posters :cheers:


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Basel said:


> elcap, you need to post more often.


Ive been working my *** off for the past couple of months. Now that that is over I should be back more often.

But I am DaRizzle's groupie.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Cap said:


> Nice work there BH. I've been doing searches the last hour and good lord, there are like a dozen trolls I had completely forgotten about that I now have to add. I was going to concentrate on just a handful, but that wouldn't do the history of this board justice.
> 
> And damn I miss Ron!


Yeah i remember i used to lurk around here for a few months before i joined and the battles that you and Truth had were one of the reasons i joined. Some epic debates were had. I wonder what happened to that dude. He was a troll and a Laker hater but also a quality basketball mind.


----------



## kflo

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Sean said:


> Great job BH. how you were able to compile all of it is beyond me in my old age. I can't believe we are in our 7th year already.
> 
> One thing that should be remembered about this place is that Ron, Jemel and I used to post at Oregon live, back in the 2000, 2001 seasons when the Laker Blazer rivalry was at its highest. Then we went to a site ( I don't remember the name) that became fanhome.com, which then became something else. It was at fanhome that Ron decided to do it himself and asked a bunch of us to come along. We did and the rest is history. Shout out to DP!


a bunch of guys were from hoopsboards, including ron, dp, i thought steve (but can't find any posts from him). not sure who else it's been so long. some may go as far back as the old msnbc boards.

can't remember what John's name was on hoopsboards.


----------



## Verruckt Laker

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

I gave him my word

he will not be forgotten 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao4EccZ-bvE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTghUoScGO8&feature=related


----------



## Basel

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

What? 

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Verruckt Laker

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

yes

welcome to the boards indeed....


----------



## Verruckt Laker

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

I'm here to serve the common good

Forgotten, abandoned 

A simple question I must ask those who decided my cause was not worthy

That I WAS NOT BLEEDING THE SAME BLOOD AS YOU

OR CRYING THE SAME TEARS AS YOU

I PROPOSE THE QUESTION


----------



## Basel

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

:serious:


----------



## Luke

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Haha, this thread is awesome. Great job BH.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

I'll get my updates in tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Scuall and nguyen_milan have been added and DaRizzle's spot has been updated.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



> DaRizzle is back! A reformed DaRizz is comparable to a restrained Happy Gilmore. Welcome back.


:rofl: How True

The funny thing is is the random fact about me I gave you in the PM was written before I read this (I told him Ive had two hole in ones in golf)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



DaRizzle said:


> :rofl: How True
> 
> The funny thing is is the random fact about me I gave you in the PM was written before I read this (I told him Ive had two hole in ones in golf)


Send me another one. :laugh:

The project is based on other people not knowing your random fact.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

oh jesus christ....


I have a really good one I actually found out yeaterday about myself but its sorta embarrassing


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Here is a brilliant writeup by Cap on the notorious Laker hating trolls that have graced BBF over the years. Let's face it, we would be lost without them. I thought tonight was an appropriate night to post this.
-----------------------------------------------
*Los Angeles Lakers Internet Trolls
A BasketballForum Brief

Banned Lakers Trolls*

*Username:* Jewelz/Nique21

*Location:* unknown

*Join Date:* 11/13/2004
*End Date:* 4/1/2005

*MO:* Rockets fan with a penchant for argument based entirely on the idea that Laker fans are all of one mind. Typical fallacies about bandwagon Lakers fans and why it isn’t fair that BBF has so many of them. Literally said “Laker fans don’t have their own opinions”. Frankly, an odd obsession with Laker fans. I feel dirty for having searched through his old terrible posts, reliving the horror of it all. 

_Entertainment Factor: High._

*Username:* jc76ers

*Location:* unknown

*Join Date:* 2/4/2004
*End Date:* 11/8/2006

*MO:* A Chicago Bulls fan with an impressive penchant for Lakers hating, mostly Kobe, but he was mildly entertaining with his grammatically poor rants and his ironic twists and turns about “peepz”. Standard fare of boorish jabs; refs are on Lakers’ side, Kobe gets all the calls, Shaq barrels into people with no call, etc. Once stated in 2004 “Most people thought kobe was now going to average close to 30 ppg. The myopic Laker fans thought he would average 35 ppg.” 

_Entertainment Factor: High._

*Username:* LB26matrixns

*Location:* Chicago Heights, IL

*Join Date:* May 6th, 2004
*End Date:* August 24th, 2004

*MO:* A self-proclaimed “law student” and rabid Bulls/Jordan fan, much of his posts were thinly veiled but blatantly obvious attacks on Laker fans about a variety of issues ranging from L.A. being “fake”, to Lakers fans being bangwagoners, to a weird rant about Chicago having great weather “if you know where to look”. Highly sure of himself for all the wrong reasons.

_Entertainment Factor: Medium._

_*Username:*_ Amareca

_*Location: unknown*_ 

_*Join Date:*_ 10-21-2002
_*End Date:*_ 06-21-2007

_*MO:*_ Not necessarily a Lakers/Bryant troll, he was more like medical science’s version of a General Practitioner; a universal one-stop shop troll. However, without question he made his name based on his batsh*t crazy Phoenix Suns fandom during his tenure here, often pimping the Suns’ dominance over other franchises while simultaneously claiming they were the most cursed in sports. So there was a severe cognitive dissonance with this one. Often talked about officiating conspiracies against the Suns and how the league made sure the Spurs beat them in the 06-07 WCF. Was routinely wrong about virtually everything, so he was always very easy to make fun of but often never acknowledged or, more likely, realized the extent of his uselessness. So I suppose it was fitting that his final post in June 2007 read “Lol, Boston won't become a contender no matter what they do in the offseason”. Sadly for Laker fans this proved to be wrong, but it just goes to show you that Amareca was always right...if you did exactly the opposite of everything he said. 

_Entertainment Factor: High. _

*Username:* MackTen

*Location:* Las Vegas

*Join Date:* July 2nd, 2004
*End Date:* September 29th, 2004

*MO:* The Sith Overlord of Laker Trolls. Once stated that “of couse the Lakers are still the most hated team in the NBA. As long as they have that Ugly sewer rat looking mutha ****a, Overrated Jordan Wannabee ballhogging rapist as their franchise player, they will never be liked, PERIOD”. We knew we were dealing with a very, very special poster from day 1. While his number of posts, ending at 128, pales in comparison to other known villains, no one before or since has matched his pure, unadulterated loathing of a team and, more precisely, a player. Some BBF posters speculate that he operates a command center deep within a southern control tower of Cirus Cirus, where it is believed the Kobe Bat signal in the Vegas sky emanates from after poor Kobe Bryant performances. It has been speculated that this signal is used to alert Laker trolls around the world to congregate on the World Wide Web. Was eventually banned for ad hominem attacks and illicit photos up the wazoo. The hate was strong with this one. 

_Entertainment Factor: Highest._

*Active Laker Trolls:*

*Username:* duncan2k5

*Location:* St. Croix

*Join Date:* 2/27/2005
*End Date:* TBD

*MO:* Resident Spurs fan with a penchant for exaggeration. Used to frequently start threads/discussions about Bryant, usually some boorish blend of non-Kobe pimpage (i.e. “LeBron/Wade/Tmac > Kobe”). Has been involved in and started multiple threads on the Lakers, with the general theme boiling down to something on the order of “’lakers/kobe arent as good as you think, spurs r better d00d!”. As the Spurs have gotten worse his post count as diminished. Gives a bad name to educated Spurs fans. 

_Entertainment Factor: High_

*Username:* truth

*Location:* unknown

*Join Date:* 7/16/2002
*End Date:* TBD

*MO:* Doesn’t post much anymore but wasn’t banned, so technically still active. Always went into enemy territory, i.e. the Lakers forum, to talk some “sense” into Lakers fans about how huge of a mistake it was to trade Shaq and why Kobe didn’t have what it took to lead a team. Personally PM’ed me a few times to claim how right he was after all these years. I wonder if he has changed his mind since? Though the more important question is, should any Laker fan really care what a Knick fan thinks? Short answer; eat my balls. 

_Entertainment Factor: Medium._

*Username:* SeaNet

*Location:* Seattle

*Join Date:* 11/18/2004
*End Date:* TBD

*MO:* Nets fan with a dedicated hatred for not just the Lakers but Bryant in particular, as is normally the case with most Lakers trolls, with very few exceptions. Routinely open about his hatred and unapologetic about it, often claiming the same tired line about Bryant being selfish, Lakers getting superstar treatment, etc. He’s a good Nets fan so he deserves mercy. 

_Entertainment Factor: Medium._

*Username:* LoyalBull

*Location:* Orange County

*Join Date:* 6/12/2002

*MO:* Isn’t a Lakers troll per se, mostly concentrated his efforts on Bryant, often used the same tired lines about ref favoritism and how Bryant got more FT’s than he deserved. As is typical with posters fixated on a player, they’ll admit they’re anti-[insert player] but won’t give ground on the idea that it means they’re also not objective. I give him credit for trying to post his viewpoint as often as possible on the Laker forum years ago much as truth used to. Takes some guts to go into enemy territory. They were depraved efforts, but impressive in spirit. Still technically active and a CM. 

_Entertainment Factor: High._

*Username:* SPMJ

*Location:* unknown

*Join Date:* July 2nd, 2004
*End Date:* TBD

*MO:* A skilled Kobe Bryant sniper always striking while the proverbial iron is hot. During those nights Bryant has a bad game or misses a clutch shot, it is SPMJ who shows up to remind BBF that Kobe Bryant does, in fact, suck. Has recently been spotted vigorously defending LeBron James from minor criticism, with some claiming he did in fact start the web site www.WheresLeBron.com. Most speculate SPMJ is in cahoots with Mack Ten, with anonymous sources claiming inside knowledge that he is being groomed for overlord as apprentice to Mr. Ten. To this day a consensus has not been reached on the relationship, but it should be noted that this man was seen outside Cirus Cirus last June:

http://www.partyeastcarolina.com/photos/fullsize/11407.jpg

_Entertainment Factor: High_

*Username:* ChrisRichards

*Location:* Miami, Florida

*Join Date:* July 17th, 2007
*End Date:* TBD

*MO:* Much as scientists have been unable to precisely classify a virus as living or non-living, BBF has as of yet been unable to identify the class of organism a ChrisRichards should be filed under. Once correlated the extinction of a rare breed of pink flamingos with the eventual extinction of homosexual men, ChrisRichards is a special kind of nuts who is thoroughly entertaining due to the effort and extent of his Laker hate. Currently pulling hair out over the Lakers’ success in the 2009 NBA Finals while reminding people that Michael Jordan was, in fact, a wonderful player. 

_Entertainment Factor: High._

_*Username:*_ DuMa

_*Location:*_ I think Mongolia

_*Join Date:*_ 12-25-2004
_*End Date:*_ TBD

_*MO:*_ A Rockets fan that generally posted grammatically poor one-liners, usually not much substance. Wasn’t really a Rockets homer though, he just liked to make hit-and-run one-liners about the Lakers and Bryant, usually about why old school legends/teams were superior. Which was odd for a teenager to claim. For some strange reason started a thread claiming he once gave Shaq a ride in his car, and then when confronted with the fact that it could not have been him, claimed he never said it was him, despite making comments throughout the thread never denying it. My personal theory; he’s like local BBF legend *Ballscientist*; he posts sh*t that doesn’t make sense, but unlike *Ballscientist* will then posts replies to his own posts that continue not to make any sense. At which point you have conclude that maybe DuMa is, in fact, a living breathing example of the infinite monkey theorem, which stipulates that a monkey hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare. I must say, his precision is remarkable. 

_Entertainment Factor: Medium._ 

_*Username:*_ Dynasty Raider

_*Location:*_ Los Angeles bridge

_*Join Date:*_ 11-15-2002
_*End Date:*_ TBD

_*MO:*_ Very run-of-the-mill troll, bridge dweller of sorts. Wild mood swings regarding the Lakers and Bryant, which I attributed to medication but apparently this one’s a female. Naturally, that explained it. Usually comes out to play when the franchise is in disarray or misses the playoffs, which is rare, but happened during the golden years of Laker hating starting in the summer of 2003 with Bryant’s rape accusations, to the end of the 03-04 season’s Finals loss to Detroit, through the 2004-2005 lottery season. It was during this period Mrs. Raider derived much of her life force, staying extra spry during the 05-06 season when her team, the Clippers (whom I believe reside somewhere in Southern California), finished ahead of the Lakers and made the 2nd round. Has, of course, become an ardent LeBron James fan and quite possibly may be the cousin of Kate Faber. 

_Entertainment Factor: High._

*General Conclusion:* A huge majority of the Laker haters are Kobe haters, but a particularly large majority are Bulls/MJ fans. I don’t think this “coincidence” is lost on anyone. An interesting pattern, and I suppose not a surprising one, was that the overwhelming majority of these Bulls fans were almost exclusively MJ fans by extension, and thereby seemed to hold some sort of grudge against Bryant’s game much in the way some rabid Laker fans loath LeBron James. Though in the case of the Bulls/MJ fans noted here, the hate seemed to be rooted in Bryant’s ability to pattern some of his legacy with similar moves, mannerisms, etc. to MJ (greatly exaggerated but certainly true to an extent). What’s also interesting is that most of the hate for Bryant has died down in comparison to 04 or 05, when Shaq was traded and Jackson released his book “The Last Season”, blasting Bryant. However, Lakers hatred has increased substantially since then. Trolls still exist now, but few exclusively for Kobe and more specifically aimed at other players, scrubs like Sasha Vujacic, for example. Bottom line; every troll has been quite entertaining, and I personally look forward to another generation of self-loathing trolls. :laugh:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

LOL @ ChrisRichards!

Well done Cap!


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

lmao


----------



## Cap

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

I definitely missed some trolls btw, I just didn't have the stomach to search thoroughly and tirelessly. But really guys, if you remember any trolls I can certainly do a quick search and write 3 sentences on them.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

royalbull vs EHL was pretty entertaining

lol @ rating them by entertainment factor


----------



## Basel

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

Very well done, Cap!


----------



## Plastic Man

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



MojoPin said:


> i wish my fellow slovenian would come on back


Here here. =)


----------



## The One

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Oh God....SeaNet. I'd had battles with him when I was at the Nets Board.


----------



## nguyen_milan

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



The One said:


> Oh God....SeaNet. I'd had battles with him when I was at the Nets Board.


did not pay attention to the updates but god, that remind me about SeaNet and back in the days haha

And now I remember about the Bynum, Odom for JO saga haha, good old days..not :bump:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*

Welcome back PM! :cheers:

thug_immortal8 and OMGBaselRocks have been added to the poster list.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Welcome back PM! :cheers:
> 
> thug_immortal8 and OMGBaselRocks have been added to the poster list.


wooohoooo. thakns man. IM OFFICIAL BISHES!!!:champagne::champagne::champagne:


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *Username:* duncan2k5
> 
> *Location:* St. Croix
> 
> *Join Date:* 2/27/2005
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* Resident Spurs fan with a penchant for exaggeration. Used to frequently start threads/discussions about Bryant, usually some boorish blend of non-Kobe pimpage (i.e. “LeBron/Wade/Tmac > Kobe”). Has been involved in and started multiple threads on the Lakers, with the general theme boiling down to something on the order of “’lakers/kobe arent as good as you think, spurs r better d00d!”. As the Spurs have gotten worse his post count as diminished. Gives a bad name to educated Spurs fans. _Entertainment Factor: High_




Somebody has the quote in their sig where Duncan2K5 said he would take Troy Hudson over Kobe. :laugh: That's the epitome of a hater right there.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

waitaminute. i dont like whats written there. you better change that BH or ill go postal on you mang


----------



## Cris

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*



OMGBaselRocks! said:


> waitaminute. i dont like whats written there. you better change that BH or ill go postal on you mang


I seriously just laughed out loud.

Nicely done BH!


----------



## Luke

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

Great job Cap, the ChrisRichards one was hilarious.

Edit: Just saw what BH wrote about anznzn. LOL.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

Just wanted to say great job on your thread. =)


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

No thread about Laker trolls can possible be complete if Dynasty Raider isn't on it!! I know he's less active as a troll now, but he's had some gem's of wisdom over the years that I'll always laugh about.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



bball2223 said:


> Somebody has the quote in their sig where Duncan2K5 said he would take Troy Hudson over Kobe. :laugh: That's the epitome of a hater right there.


I miss Duncan2k5. =(


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

Yeah..majority of the Bulls fan on this board I noticed has hate against Kobe. I've been to couple of Lakers game at United Center, and Bulls fan base there have embraced Kobe.


----------



## JT

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

I remember Mack Ten. his anti-Kobe posts were hilarious...just the way he phrased 'em.

cap: a quick look at the ignore list reveals these unprofiled trolls-
*Amareca*
*BubblesTheLion*
*DuMa
KobeIsOverrated
Pistons_Idol
*


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

LOL...Amareca and Duma how can we forget those two? :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

Ladies and gentlemen, I present some of the sample workings of probably the greatest troll to ever crawl his way into a Kobe Byrant conversation. I give you Dynasty Raider!




In response to Smush Parker signing with the Heat:


> Congratulaltions to Smush!!! Good for him.
> 
> NOW he can go back to his game to help a TEAM win. What a good move by Miami --- Smush absolutely HATE the Lakers and Kobe.
> 
> Good luck to Smush.


I really like this one, especially after winning the title... In response to Kobe requesting a trade in the off season:


> Send him to Atlanta and start to rebuild ... superstars will join the Lakers then.
> 
> Kobe can then prove his true greatness by making the Hawks a better team. He might as well set that as a goal; what *Playoff bound team do you think want to destroy their current chances and chemistry for an ego as large as Kobe's?* Knicks already tried that with Marbury; do you think they will go that route again by trading for Kobe? I don't even think the Sixers want him, nor would he consider them --- he knows the fans there would eat him alive.
> 
> *Wouldn't you rather lose while rebuilding with young guys than to lose with an ego-centric 'super star' that thinks he's the end-all? He cannot win a championship for the Lakers anyway, so let him go.* With a young rebuilding team, you get to watch the development of the players while their loyalty to the organization grows as well. If you're honest with yourselves, you know Kobe has never cared about anyone except himself and that does not includes his family.
> 
> Cut your losses; get over the mistake of letting him call the shots and move forward.
> 
> Start over and start new. *I guarantee you, the players you currently have (WITHOUT Kobe) will be a much better team.* They can play ball without placating Kobe.
> 
> Make the trade ... just don't send him to any of the teams I support.


 :10:




> Why don't you take a poll in the "General" forum to see what other teams actually want Kobe on their team at the expense of losing 2-3 of their players? That would be interesting discussion.
> 
> Until Kobe admits that he was wrong *for demanding that Shaq be traded and that HE cannot lead a team*, I'm afraid you all are doomed for continuous drama until the end of Kobe's contract when he will do what Chris Webber did --- take a buy out and then agree to be a role player for some team in order to just win another championship to match Shaq.
> 
> *Sad, but true. What a story for Laker lore. But, then you've got your memories ... 81, etc. Not a championship*, but something to talk about. Everyone should want to be as good for one trick.
> 
> Also, even if he wanted to help out the organization by re-working his contract to take less money annally, he can't afford to. *Not after paying off the girl, her parents and her husband* --- he doesn't have as much money as one would think. He lost contracts and spent $4M on a ring. There is a bottom to his wallet.
> 
> BUT, give the guy credit --- *he can't get to the Finals, but he sure knows how to keep himself in the forefront during the Finals.* More ego mania at any cost. First his parents, then the rape charge, then trying to snitch on Shaq and destroy his marriage and now the Laker organization. Anything to publicize himself. <shaking my head>


 :laugh:




> HOPEFULLY, those of you that will stick around for the *next 3-4 years waiting to make the playoffs have truly learned something from this experience* --- that is to respect other fans and their teams.
> 
> You all have been extremely nasty and dirty to other fans and their teams. So, I hope, for your own good you really are learning something.


:whiteflag:




> Remember at the beginning of the year Kobe had plantar fascitis (sp?) in his left foot?
> 
> What happened? He's the only living basketball player that can play an entire season with that problem and not have surgery. Will he ever share the cure with the league? Haven't heard a word, not even when he started climbing over players to make baskets. He can play on that foot for 42 minutes every game --- now that's 'badass' AND amazing!
> 
> Or, was it what we all knew from the beginning --- FEIGNED?


 :krazy:




> *Is KOBE Juicing?*
> This is a question ... and I will be suspended for asking it. Although others can ask the same question about LeBron. If you want to discuss or answer this question, see the thread that is smearing LeBron. It will allows you to smear him, but don't even try to smear the rapist.
> 
> The question --- why did Kobe's GUNS disappear after Samake was released from the Lakers and banned from the League for using steriods.
> 
> Suspicious that the GUNS are no longer there.


 :rotf:




> After reading everything about Kobe’s actions in the final game, looking at pictures of him and seeing a very sad and lonesome man behind the façade, learning that he called Barkley and cussed him out (the truth DOES HURT if you aren’t willing to accept it), he has officially reached a dangerous point in his life. He has become pathetic and detrimental to himself.
> 
> If this episode doesn’t change Kobe and he shows some sign of maturity next year, he will never change and there is little hope for him. The League, Nike and just about everyone that can help tried desperately to rebuild his image and that failed as evidenced by the MVP voting (these sportscaster will say whatever they are mandated to say publicly, but they will vote their hearts privately because no one can take away your right to private voting). They know this is a team sport and will not help Kobe promote the game as an individual star’s game.
> 
> With that, *I* will NEVER comment on Kobe again. I will never respect him and will always remember what he has done to his family, his teammates and the game. To me he is a broken man that needs my sympathy, if not deserving it.
> 
> KOBE: Good luck; be strong. Your fans are fickle and only care about how many dunks you make. *You’ve been in the game a very long time and the legs have a lot of mileage on them; the dunking will start to wane and so will the jump sho*t


 :whoknows:




> Among all other things being considered, I find it appalling that KOBE can be considered the model professional for our Olympic Team *after seeing what he did to his own team mate, and it is not the first time*; he also hit Samaki Walker from behind his back.
> 
> Sasha should have jumped up and pimp slapped him. Someone has to sooner or later. *But, then again, Kobe knows who to pull that **** on, little White Boy*s. Bet he wouldn't do it to Artest or any other Black baller without getting his *** kicked.
> 
> And, they wonder why they can't get any of the better players to play for the Lakers. KG, coming to the Lakers? That is the biggest joke heard lately.
> 
> The only reason this Sasha/Kobe thing is not a big story is because the League has spent the entire season cramming Kobe down our throats, AGAIN. You can't watch any game including Lakers, or not including the Lakers for that matter, and not hear Kobe's name every 3 minutes. It is disgusting ... again, they are trying to make him (just like before) the model for the NBA. So, America would rather have an accused rapist, a disrespectful basketball player that plays by his own rules than to have a player that did nothing to disrespect American and made the comment once that "its only practice". What's wrong with this --- practice vs rape, practice vs rape, hmmmmm.
> 
> *I CONTEND that if Kobe is a part of the US team that goes to the Olympics --- THERE WILL BE A MAJOR CONTROVERSY of some type involving him.*
> 
> He should have been given a Tech yesterday, and someone on that bench should have confronted him about his action against Shasha. Lamar just looked on, they are all intimidated by Kobe. Where's PJ? It shouldn't matter what, if anything Sasha said to Kobe --- he is the leader and should set the example. on how to handle stressful situations like getting their asses kicked by a team they feel is inferior to them. But, then again, he has already set the example by demonstrating what should be done on the court when you disagree with something, when he elbowed Miller.
> 
> *That 'Elbow' of the Mamba will meet it's match and very soon and I hope it is a White Guy, say Brad Miller* or the former football player from Utah (his name evades me at the moment), or even Scott Pollard.
> 
> Kobe has to be dealt with. If he can't handle the responsibility or the heat of having his own team --- GET OUT OF THE KITCEN LOSER.
> 
> Kobe is single-handedly making a mockery of the League. Him ... the best we have to offer? PLEEEEEZE!!!!





> Heard on "Insiders", one of those entertainment news program, that two weeks after his wife's miscarriage, he surprised his wife with a small ceremony to renew their wedding vows? They commented that a man-made cliff was built on some beach and showed only remnants of scattered roses.
> 
> First, a $4 million ring, now renewed vows. Will this be enough to keep her from leaving? Wonder what would have happened had she known about the ceremony in advance?
> 
> No, I don't have a link but I'm sure one will show up after tonight's broadcast of the event. The 'K-Lovers' will find it.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

OK, I've added Amareca, DuMa, and Dynasty Raider. BH will post them soon. I don't have the strength for any more today, but keep making suggestions.

EDIT: Holy Jesus *Darth Bryant*, I had almost forgotten (tear).


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

Darth Bryant, :cheers: to you.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum + History of the Lakers Forum + Lakers Troll*

I added DuMa, Amareca, and Dynasty Raider to the trolls list. Excellent work Cap. And Darth, thanks for posting those gems. I fear we may never see DR around these parts again.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Here is a brilliant writeup by Cap on the notorious Laker hating trolls that have graced BBF over the years. Let's face it, we would be lost without them. I thought tonight was an appropriate night to post this.
> -----------------------------------------------
> *Los Angeles Lakers Internet Trolls*
> *A BasketballForum Brief*
> 
> *Banned Lakers Trolls*
> 
> *Username:* Jewelz/Nique21
> 
> *Location:* unknown
> 
> *Join Date:* 11/13/2004
> *End Date:* 4/1/2005
> 
> *MO:* Rockets fan with a penchant for argument based entirely on the idea that Laker fans are all of one mind. Typical fallacies about bandwagon Lakers fans and why it isn’t fair that BBF has so many of them. Literally said “Laker fans don’t have their own opinions”. Frankly, an odd obsession with Laker fans. I feel dirty for having searched through his old terrible posts, reliving the horror of it all.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> *Username:* jc76ers
> 
> *Location:* unknown
> 
> *Join Date:* 2/4/2004
> *End Date:* 11/8/2006
> 
> *MO:* A Chicago Bulls fan with an impressive penchant for Lakers hating, mostly Kobe, but he was mildly entertaining with his grammatically poor rants and his ironic twists and turns about “peepz”. Standard fare of boorish jabs; refs are on Lakers’ side, Kobe gets all the calls, Shaq barrels into people with no call, etc. Once stated in 2004 “Most people thought kobe was now going to average close to 30 ppg. The myopic Laker fans thought he would average 35 ppg.”
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> *Username:* LB26matrixns
> 
> *Location:* Chicago Heights, IL
> 
> *Join Date:* May 6th, 2004
> *End Date:* August 24th, 2004
> 
> *MO:* A self-proclaimed “law student” and rabid Bulls/Jordan fan, much of his posts were thinly veiled but blatantly obvious attacks on Laker fans about a variety of issues ranging from L.A. being “fake”, to Lakers fans being bangwagoners, to a weird rant about Chicago having great weather “if you know where to look”. Highly sure of himself for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Medium._
> 
> _*Username:*_ Amareca
> 
> _*Location: unknown*_
> 
> _*Join Date:*_ 10-21-2002
> _*End Date:*_ 06-21-2007
> 
> _*MO:*_ Not necessarily a Lakers/Bryant troll, he was more like medical science’s version of a General Practitioner; a universal one-stop shop troll. However, without question he made his name based on his batsh*t crazy Phoenix Suns fandom during his tenure here, often pimping the Suns’ dominance over other franchises while simultaneously claiming they were the most cursed in sports. So there was a severe cognitive dissonance with this one. Often talked about officiating conspiracies against the Suns and how the league made sure the Spurs beat them in the 06-07 WCF. Was routinely wrong about virtually everything, so he was always very easy to make fun of but often never acknowledged or, more likely, realized the extent of his uselessness. So I suppose it was fitting that his final post in June 2007 read “Lol, Boston won't become a contender no matter what they do in the offseason”. Sadly for Laker fans this proved to be wrong, but it just goes to show you that Amareca was always right...if you did exactly the opposite of everything he said.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High. _
> 
> *Username:* MackTen
> 
> *Location:* Las Vegas
> 
> *Join Date:* July 2nd, 2004
> *End Date:* September 29th, 2004
> 
> *MO:* The Sith Overlord of Laker Trolls. Once stated that “of couse the Lakers are still the most hated team in the NBA. As long as they have that Ugly sewer rat looking mutha ****a, Overrated Jordan Wannabee ballhogging rapist as their franchise player, they will never be liked, PERIOD”. We knew we were dealing with a very, very special poster from day 1. While his number of posts, ending at 128, pales in comparison to other known villains, no one before or since has matched his pure, unadulterated loathing of a team and, more precisely, a player. Some BBF posters speculate that he operates a command center deep within a southern control tower of Cirus Cirus, where it is believed the Kobe Bat signal in the Vegas sky emanates from after poor Kobe Bryant performances. It has been speculated that this signal is used to alert Laker trolls around the world to congregate on the World Wide Web. Was eventually banned for ad hominem attacks and illicit photos up the wazoo. The hate was strong with this one.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Highest._
> 
> *Active Laker Trolls:*
> 
> *Username:* duncan2k5
> 
> *Location:* St. Croix
> 
> *Join Date:* 2/27/2005
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* Resident Spurs fan with a penchant for exaggeration. Used to frequently start threads/discussions about Bryant, usually some boorish blend of non-Kobe pimpage (i.e. “LeBron/Wade/Tmac > Kobe”). Has been involved in and started multiple threads on the Lakers, with the general theme boiling down to something on the order of “’lakers/kobe arent as good as you think, spurs r better d00d!”. As the Spurs have gotten worse his post count as diminished. Gives a bad name to educated Spurs fans.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High_
> 
> *Username:* truth
> 
> *Location:* unknown
> 
> *Join Date:* 7/16/2002
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* Doesn’t post much anymore but wasn’t banned, so technically still active. Always went into enemy territory, i.e. the Lakers forum, to talk some “sense” into Lakers fans about how huge of a mistake it was to trade Shaq and why Kobe didn’t have what it took to lead a team. Personally PM’ed me a few times to claim how right he was after all these years. I wonder if he has changed his mind since? Though the more important question is, should any Laker fan really care what a Knick fan thinks? Short answer; eat my balls.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Medium._
> 
> *Username:* SeaNet
> 
> *Location:* Seattle
> 
> *Join Date:* 11/18/2004
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* Nets fan with a dedicated hatred for not just the Lakers but Bryant in particular, as is normally the case with most Lakers trolls, with very few exceptions. Routinely open about his hatred and unapologetic about it, often claiming the same tired line about Bryant being selfish, Lakers getting superstar treatment, etc. He’s a good Nets fan so he deserves mercy.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Medium._
> 
> *Username:* LoyalBull
> 
> *Location:* Orange County
> 
> *Join Date:* 6/12/2002
> 
> *MO:* Isn’t a Lakers troll per se, mostly concentrated his efforts on Bryant, often used the same tired lines about ref favoritism and how Bryant got more FT’s than he deserved. As is typical with posters fixated on a player, they’ll admit they’re anti-[insert player] but won’t give ground on the idea that it means they’re also not objective. I give him credit for trying to post his viewpoint as often as possible on the Laker forum years ago much as truth used to. Takes some guts to go into enemy territory. They were depraved efforts, but impressive in spirit. Still technically active and a CM.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> *Username:* SPMJ
> 
> *Location:* unknown
> 
> *Join Date:* July 2nd, 2004
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* A skilled Kobe Bryant sniper always striking while the proverbial iron is hot. During those nights Bryant has a bad game or misses a clutch shot, it is SPMJ who shows up to remind BBF that Kobe Bryant does, in fact, suck. Has recently been spotted vigorously defending LeBron James from minor criticism, with some claiming he did in fact start the web site www.WheresLeBron.com. Most speculate SPMJ is in cahoots with Mack Ten, with anonymous sources claiming inside knowledge that he is being groomed for overlord as apprentice to Mr. Ten. To this day a consensus has not been reached on the relationship, but it should be noted that this man was seen outside Cirus Cirus last June:
> 
> http://www.partyeastcarolina.com/photos/fullsize/11407.jpg
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High_
> 
> *Username:* ChrisRichards
> 
> *Location:* Miami, Florida
> 
> *Join Date:* July 17th, 2007
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* Much as scientists have been unable to precisely classify a virus as living or non-living, BBF has as of yet been unable to identify the class of organism a ChrisRichards should be filed under. Once correlated the extinction of a rare breed of pink flamingos with the eventual extinction of homosexual men, ChrisRichards is a special kind of nuts who is thoroughly entertaining due to the effort and extent of his Laker hate. Currently pulling hair out over the Lakers’ success in the 2009 NBA Finals while reminding people that Michael Jordan was, in fact, a wonderful player.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> _*Username:*_ DuMa
> 
> _*Location:*_ I think Mongolia
> 
> _*Join Date:*_ 12-25-2004
> _*End Date:*_ TBD
> 
> _*MO:*_ A Rockets fan that generally posted grammatically poor one-liners, usually not much substance. Wasn’t really a Rockets homer though, he just liked to make hit-and-run one-liners about the Lakers and Bryant, usually about why old school legends/teams were superior. Which was odd for a teenager to claim. For some strange reason started a thread claiming he once gave Shaq a ride in his car, and then when confronted with the fact that it could not have been him, claimed he never said it was him, despite making comments throughout the thread never denying it. My personal theory; he’s like local BBF legend *Ballscientist*; he posts sh*t that doesn’t make sense, but unlike *Ballscientist* will then posts replies to his own posts that continue not to make any sense. At which point you have conclude that maybe DuMa is, in fact, a living breathing example of the infinite monkey theorem, which stipulates that a monkey hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare. I must say, his precision is remarkable.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Medium._
> 
> _*Username:*_ Dynasty Raider
> 
> _*Location:*_ Los Angeles bridge
> 
> _*Join Date:*_ 11-15-2002
> _*End Date:*_ TBD
> 
> _*MO:*_ Very run-of-the-mill troll, bridge dweller of sorts. Wild mood swings regarding the Lakers and Bryant, which I attributed to medication but apparently this one’s a female. Naturally, that explained it. Usually comes out to play when the franchise is in disarray or misses the playoffs, which is rare, but happened during the golden years of Laker hating starting in the summer of 2003 with Bryant’s rape accusations, to the end of the 03-04 season’s Finals loss to Detroit, through the 2004-2005 lottery season. It was during this period Mrs. Raider derived much of her life force, staying extra spry during the 05-06 season when her team, the Clippers (whom I believe reside somewhere in Southern California), finished ahead of the Lakers and made the 2nd round. Has, of course, become an ardent LeBron James fan and quite possibly may be the cousin of Kate Faber.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> *General Conclusion:* A huge majority of the Laker haters are Kobe haters, but a particularly large majority are Bulls/MJ fans. I don’t think this “coincidence” is lost on anyone. An interesting pattern, and I suppose not a surprising one, was that the overwhelming majority of these Bulls fans were almost exclusively MJ fans by extension, and thereby seemed to hold some sort of grudge against Bryant’s game much in the way some rabid Laker fans loath LeBron James. Though in the case of the Bulls/MJ fans noted here, the hate seemed to be rooted in Bryant’s ability to pattern some of his legacy with similar moves, mannerisms, etc. to MJ (greatly exaggerated but certainly true to an extent). What’s also interesting is that most of the hate for Bryant has died down in comparison to 04 or 05, when Shaq was traded and Jackson released his book “The Last Season”, blasting Bryant. However, Lakers hatred has increased substantially since then. Trolls still exist now, but few exclusively for Kobe and more specifically aimed at other players, scrubs like Sasha Vujacic, for example. Bottom line; every troll has been quite entertaining, and I personally look forward to another generation of self-loathing trolls. :laugh:


Lulz - this post provides them.

Amereca was seriously insane.


----------



## sylaw

I can't believe I actually made the list. But I need to make a slight correction. I thought I asked us to draft Darko Milicic, not Lebron. He was clearly the better prospect at the time. :laugh:


----------



## Lynx

^

Once a Lakers fan, always a Lakers fan.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Here is a brilliant writeup by Cap on the notorious Laker hating trolls that have graced BBF over the years. Let's face it, we would be lost without them. I thought tonight was an appropriate night to post this.
> -----------------------------------------------
> *Los Angeles Lakers Internet Trolls
> A BasketballForum Brief
> 
> Banned Lakers Trolls*
> 
> *Username:* Jewelz/Nique21
> 
> *Location:* unknown
> 
> *Join Date:* 11/13/2004
> *End Date:* 4/1/2005
> 
> *MO:* Rockets fan with a penchant for argument based entirely on the idea that Laker fans are all of one mind. Typical fallacies about bandwagon Lakers fans and why it isn’t fair that BBF has so many of them. Literally said “Laker fans don’t have their own opinions”. Frankly, an odd obsession with Laker fans. I feel dirty for having searched through his old terrible posts, reliving the horror of it all.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> *Username:* jc76ers
> 
> *Location:* unknown
> 
> *Join Date:* 2/4/2004
> *End Date:* 11/8/2006
> 
> *MO:* A Chicago Bulls fan with an impressive penchant for Lakers hating, mostly Kobe, but he was mildly entertaining with his grammatically poor rants and his ironic twists and turns about “peepz”. Standard fare of boorish jabs; refs are on Lakers’ side, Kobe gets all the calls, Shaq barrels into people with no call, etc. Once stated in 2004 “Most people thought kobe was now going to average close to 30 ppg. The myopic Laker fans thought he would average 35 ppg.”
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> *Username:* LB26matrixns
> 
> *Location:* Chicago Heights, IL
> 
> *Join Date:* May 6th, 2004
> *End Date:* August 24th, 2004
> 
> *MO:* A self-proclaimed “law student” and rabid Bulls/Jordan fan, much of his posts were thinly veiled but blatantly obvious attacks on Laker fans about a variety of issues ranging from L.A. being “fake”, to Lakers fans being bangwagoners, to a weird rant about Chicago having great weather “if you know where to look”. Highly sure of himself for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Medium._
> 
> _*Username:*_ Amareca
> 
> _*Location: unknown*_
> 
> _*Join Date:*_ 10-21-2002
> _*End Date:*_ 06-21-2007
> 
> _*MO:*_ Not necessarily a Lakers/Bryant troll, he was more like medical science’s version of a General Practitioner; a universal one-stop shop troll. However, without question he made his name based on his batsh*t crazy Phoenix Suns fandom during his tenure here, often pimping the Suns’ dominance over other franchises while simultaneously claiming they were the most cursed in sports. So there was a severe cognitive dissonance with this one. Often talked about officiating conspiracies against the Suns and how the league made sure the Spurs beat them in the 06-07 WCF. Was routinely wrong about virtually everything, so he was always very easy to make fun of but often never acknowledged or, more likely, realized the extent of his uselessness. So I suppose it was fitting that his final post in June 2007 read “Lol, Boston won't become a contender no matter what they do in the offseason”. Sadly for Laker fans this proved to be wrong, but it just goes to show you that Amareca was always right...if you did exactly the opposite of everything he said.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High. _
> 
> *Username:* MackTen
> 
> *Location:* Las Vegas
> 
> *Join Date:* July 2nd, 2004
> *End Date:* September 29th, 2004
> 
> *MO:* The Sith Overlord of Laker Trolls. Once stated that “of couse the Lakers are still the most hated team in the NBA. As long as they have that Ugly sewer rat looking mutha ****a, Overrated Jordan Wannabee ballhogging rapist as their franchise player, they will never be liked, PERIOD”. We knew we were dealing with a very, very special poster from day 1. While his number of posts, ending at 128, pales in comparison to other known villains, no one before or since has matched his pure, unadulterated loathing of a team and, more precisely, a player. Some BBF posters speculate that he operates a command center deep within a southern control tower of Cirus Cirus, where it is believed the Kobe Bat signal in the Vegas sky emanates from after poor Kobe Bryant performances. It has been speculated that this signal is used to alert Laker trolls around the world to congregate on the World Wide Web. Was eventually banned for ad hominem attacks and illicit photos up the wazoo. The hate was strong with this one.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Highest._
> 
> *Active Laker Trolls:*
> 
> *Username:* duncan2k5
> 
> *Location:* St. Croix
> 
> *Join Date:* 2/27/2005
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* Resident Spurs fan with a penchant for exaggeration. Used to frequently start threads/discussions about Bryant, usually some boorish blend of non-Kobe pimpage (i.e. “LeBron/Wade/Tmac > Kobe”). Has been involved in and started multiple threads on the Lakers, with the general theme boiling down to something on the order of “’lakers/kobe arent as good as you think, spurs r better d00d!”. As the Spurs have gotten worse his post count as diminished. Gives a bad name to educated Spurs fans.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High_
> 
> *Username:* truth
> 
> *Location:* unknown
> 
> *Join Date:* 7/16/2002
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* Doesn’t post much anymore but wasn’t banned, so technically still active. Always went into enemy territory, i.e. the Lakers forum, to talk some “sense” into Lakers fans about how huge of a mistake it was to trade Shaq and why Kobe didn’t have what it took to lead a team. Personally PM’ed me a few times to claim how right he was after all these years. I wonder if he has changed his mind since? Though the more important question is, should any Laker fan really care what a Knick fan thinks? Short answer; eat my balls.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Medium._
> 
> *Username:* SeaNet
> 
> *Location:* Seattle
> 
> *Join Date:* 11/18/2004
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* Nets fan with a dedicated hatred for not just the Lakers but Bryant in particular, as is normally the case with most Lakers trolls, with very few exceptions. Routinely open about his hatred and unapologetic about it, often claiming the same tired line about Bryant being selfish, Lakers getting superstar treatment, etc. He’s a good Nets fan so he deserves mercy.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Medium._
> 
> *Username:* LoyalBull
> 
> *Location:* Orange County
> 
> *Join Date:* 6/12/2002
> 
> *MO:* Isn’t a Lakers troll per se, mostly concentrated his efforts on Bryant, often used the same tired lines about ref favoritism and how Bryant got more FT’s than he deserved. As is typical with posters fixated on a player, they’ll admit they’re anti-[insert player] but won’t give ground on the idea that it means they’re also not objective. I give him credit for trying to post his viewpoint as often as possible on the Laker forum years ago much as truth used to. Takes some guts to go into enemy territory. They were depraved efforts, but impressive in spirit. Still technically active and a CM.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> *Username:* SPMJ
> 
> *Location:* unknown
> 
> *Join Date:* July 2nd, 2004
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* A skilled Kobe Bryant sniper always striking while the proverbial iron is hot. During those nights Bryant has a bad game or misses a clutch shot, it is SPMJ who shows up to remind BBF that Kobe Bryant does, in fact, suck. Has recently been spotted vigorously defending LeBron James from minor criticism, with some claiming he did in fact start the web site www.WheresLeBron.com. Most speculate SPMJ is in cahoots with Mack Ten, with anonymous sources claiming inside knowledge that he is being groomed for overlord as apprentice to Mr. Ten. To this day a consensus has not been reached on the relationship, but it should be noted that this man was seen outside Cirus Cirus last June:
> 
> http://www.partyeastcarolina.com/photos/fullsize/11407.jpg
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High_
> 
> *Username:* ChrisRichards
> 
> *Location:* Miami, Florida
> 
> *Join Date:* July 17th, 2007
> *End Date:* TBD
> 
> *MO:* Much as scientists have been unable to precisely classify a virus as living or non-living, BBF has as of yet been unable to identify the class of organism a ChrisRichards should be filed under. Once correlated the extinction of a rare breed of pink flamingos with the eventual extinction of homosexual men, ChrisRichards is a special kind of nuts who is thoroughly entertaining due to the effort and extent of his Laker hate. Currently pulling hair out over the Lakers’ success in the 2009 NBA Finals while reminding people that Michael Jordan was, in fact, a wonderful player.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> _*Username:*_ DuMa
> 
> _*Location:*_ I think Mongolia
> 
> _*Join Date:*_ 12-25-2004
> _*End Date:*_ TBD
> 
> _*MO:*_ A Rockets fan that generally posted grammatically poor one-liners, usually not much substance. Wasn’t really a Rockets homer though, he just liked to make hit-and-run one-liners about the Lakers and Bryant, usually about why old school legends/teams were superior. Which was odd for a teenager to claim. For some strange reason started a thread claiming he once gave Shaq a ride in his car, and then when confronted with the fact that it could not have been him, claimed he never said it was him, despite making comments throughout the thread never denying it. My personal theory; he’s like local BBF legend *Ballscientist*; he posts sh*t that doesn’t make sense, but unlike *Ballscientist* will then posts replies to his own posts that continue not to make any sense. At which point you have conclude that maybe DuMa is, in fact, a living breathing example of the infinite monkey theorem, which stipulates that a monkey hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare. I must say, his precision is remarkable.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: Medium._
> 
> _*Username:*_ Dynasty Raider
> 
> _*Location:*_ Los Angeles bridge
> 
> _*Join Date:*_ 11-15-2002
> _*End Date:*_ TBD
> 
> _*MO:*_ Very run-of-the-mill troll, bridge dweller of sorts. Wild mood swings regarding the Lakers and Bryant, which I attributed to medication but apparently this one’s a female. Naturally, that explained it. Usually comes out to play when the franchise is in disarray or misses the playoffs, which is rare, but happened during the golden years of Laker hating starting in the summer of 2003 with Bryant’s rape accusations, to the end of the 03-04 season’s Finals loss to Detroit, through the 2004-2005 lottery season. It was during this period Mrs. Raider derived much of her life force, staying extra spry during the 05-06 season when her team, the Clippers (whom I believe reside somewhere in Southern California), finished ahead of the Lakers and made the 2nd round. Has, of course, become an ardent LeBron James fan and quite possibly may be the cousin of Kate Faber.
> 
> _Entertainment Factor: High._
> 
> *General Conclusion:* A huge majority of the Laker haters are Kobe haters, but a particularly large majority are Bulls/MJ fans. I don’t think this “coincidence” is lost on anyone. An interesting pattern, and I suppose not a surprising one, was that the overwhelming majority of these Bulls fans were almost exclusively MJ fans by extension, and thereby seemed to hold some sort of grudge against Bryant’s game much in the way some rabid Laker fans loath LeBron James. Though in the case of the Bulls/MJ fans noted here, the hate seemed to be rooted in Bryant’s ability to pattern some of his legacy with similar moves, mannerisms, etc. to MJ (greatly exaggerated but certainly true to an extent). What’s also interesting is that most of the hate for Bryant has died down in comparison to 04 or 05, when Shaq was traded and Jackson released his book “The Last Season”, blasting Bryant. However, Lakers hatred has increased substantially since then. Trolls still exist now, but few exclusively for Kobe and more specifically aimed at other players, scrubs like Sasha Vujacic, for example. Bottom line; every troll has been quite entertaining, and I personally look forward to another generation of self-loathing trolls. :laugh:



This is so brilliant I can not describe it. Only a couple pre 2004 people missing (Kid Crawford, Truth_34) and Hibachi!/Sac Kings384 or whatever but outside of that people I forgot existed. I remember that truth guy when I was the only one bashing the Butler/Kwame trade, told me this was the one time I was free to be pro laker because kwame was a beast. Dynasty Raider is the best troll of all time. She is the only one of the list I think 100% actually believes what she writes. Like I literally think she knows Kobe personally and he did something awful to her. 

Dynasty


----------



## afobisme

wow, you guys actually profile the fans?


----------



## Lynx

^ We do but trolls more often. :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant

> Username: Dynasty Raider
> 
> Location: Los Angeles bridge
> 
> Join Date: 11-15-2002
> End Date: TBD
> 
> MO: Very run-of-the-mill troll, bridge dweller of sorts. Wild mood swings regarding the Lakers and Bryant, which I attributed to medication but apparently this one’s a female.


AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Brian34Cook

Man I hardly ever come to this site anymore, let alone many.. life has been getting better and better for me.. I had a bout of H1N1 about a month ago (luckily it lasted about a week and I wasnt hospitalized).. I'm still watching the Lakers every chance I get.. tonight.. my Illini play.. its too bad my Cards couldnt beat the Dodgers (was pulling for them after that series though haha).. anyways it was nice reading this whole thing.. first time in months I've been here.. I dont know when I'll check again either.. take care everyone and.. GO LAKERS!!!

And the answers is not DOUTHIT.. its COOK!!! lol


----------



## Basel

Hope to see you back more often, B34C.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Anyone around the summer of 2003 will appreciate this dynasty raider post.

http://www.basketballforum.com/6154703-post2.html


----------



## Pinball

Brian34Cook said:


> Man I hardly ever come to this site anymore, let alone many.. life has been getting better and better for me.. I had a bout of H1N1 about a month ago (luckily it lasted about a week and I wasnt hospitalized).. I'm still watching the Lakers every chance I get.. tonight.. my Illini play.. its too bad my Cards couldnt beat the Dodgers (was pulling for them after that series though haha).. anyways it was nice reading this whole thing.. first time in months I've been here.. I dont know when I'll check again either.. take care everyone and.. GO LAKERS!!!
> 
> And the answers is not DOUTHIT.. its COOK!!! lol


Nice to see you back and healthy. You were the forum for a couple of years when we were missing the playoffs or barely getting in. A Brian Cook fan that became a Lakers fan. Hey, it has to start somwehere right?


----------



## Pinball

Great work guys. Great write up on the posters considering how many we've had. Great job by Cap on the trolls. There have been lots of them. Dynasty Raider takes the cake because he gets all psychological on you. He never says anything outright, just implies it, and he loves hinting at things with........Classic troll. I can't explain what happened to Hibachi, though. You can still detect animosity towards the Lakers but he sounds reasonably intelligent. When he was SacKings384, he was the dumbest poster on this site. I have no idea what happened there. Maybe college really does make that big of difference.


----------



## Cris

I just reread the whole thread and laughed out loud again.


----------



## Unique

I love you guys


----------



## Luke

Wow, I completely forgot about this, this is great.


----------



## onelakerfan

Hey i'm a Laker fan


----------



## SoCalfan21

What up peeps. Haven't been postin very much the last couple of years. I try to come back once in a while. It seems like a few of the regs from a few years back are still here. How's everyone been? I'm currently in the decision making process of different law schools to attend. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## cascara-15

*Re: Meet the Posters of the Lakers Forum (Past and Present) + History of the Lakers F*



Basel said:


> What was your old name?


:funny:Omar and I go to LAKERS first place in the division of the EASTERN.


----------



## cascara-15

LAKERS is the TEAM that win last year the championship and this team is going to winn the championship in this year.:whiteflag::kitty2::curse::beheader::funny::smackalot:


----------



## Ron

Nice thread...awesome memories.

Yes, I do post here once in a while...a long while I guess.

Hopefully, we are going to have yet another run to the title.

Let's get rid of these pretenders and go to the main event, which I believe will be Orlando yet again this year...they look tough.


----------



## Basel

Whoa.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Holy hell.. Hi Ron


----------



## Ron

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Holy hell.. Hi Ron


Your post about me not posting here anymore got to me...decided I needed to say something.

In any event, I will try to post consistently throughout the playoffs...but I must admit, I really am bored watching these games...Utah just doesn't offer up the drive they had even last year, perhaps its due to injuries, but I can't see how they took care of Denver so easily and are having such a rough time with the Lakers, other than the size differential...which apparently is all that matters.

As I have posted here and elsewhere, I think now its a pretty much foregone conclusion that we are going to have a repeat of last year's finals. Only this year it is going to be much tougher to beat Orlando. They are hungry from their experience last year, they have Vince, Jameer is healthy, and they have home-court advantage too. (The only two teams I was worried about in the West were eliminated in the first round.)

No way does Cleveland get past Orlando, even if they somehow survive Boston, who has looked much better in the playoffs than I would have thought they could look. Rasheed waked up finally, apparently.

Okay, that's enough jibberish for now. If someone wants to contest my claim as to who is ending up in the finals this year, have at me. It will be an interesting discussion.


----------



## 77AJ

Ron said:


> Your post about me not posting here anymore got to me...decided I needed to say something.
> 
> In any event, I will try to post consistently throughout the playoffs...but I must admit, I really am bored watching these games...Utah just doesn't offer up the drive they had even last year, perhaps its due to injuries, but I can't see how they took care of Denver so easily and are having such a rough time with the Lakers, other than the size differential...which apparently is all that matters.
> 
> As I have posted here and elsewhere, I think now its a pretty much foregone conclusion that we are going to have a repeat of last year's finals. Only this year it is going to be much tougher to beat Orlando. They are hungry from their experience last year, they have Vince, Jameer is healthy, and they have home-court advantage too. (The only two teams I was worried about in the West were eliminated in the first round.)
> 
> No way does Cleveland get past Orlando, even if they somehow survive Boston, who has looked much better in the playoffs than I would have thought they could look. Rasheed waked up finally, apparently.
> 
> Okay, that's enough jibberish for now. If someone wants to contest my claim as to who is ending up in the finals this year, have at me. It will be an interesting discussion.


I agree 100 percent. The only team I thought would give LA a scare in the playoffs was the Mavericks and Nuggets. Both teams are ousted. Secondly, I totally agree with you regarding the Orlando Magic. This team is built to win championships, and it all starts with the most dominate big man in the game Dwight Howard. For some reason for a 59 win team, and having superstar players like Dwight and Vince Carter on their team, they sure do still seem to get over looked in the East. I guess it's simply because every season the media, corporate sponsors, and fans alike punch the LeBron James championship ticket prematurely. 

Orlando vs LA could easily be a 7 game series in the Finals.


----------



## The One

Ron....back from the dead.


----------



## Ron

Not dead.

Just busy.


----------



## Luke

What a great thread. Hopefully some of the old guys will come back in time for the playoffs.


----------



## Basel

Fun looking back at this and seeing all the posters who were here through the years. It's too bad so many, including BH, are gone now.


----------



## nguyen_milan

I got tagged by Basel and decided what the heck, I will come back once more to say hi.
I posted more often when I was studying and when we were losing.
When we were winning I just dont have alot to vent so I just read all the time.
Now I rarely have time for any of this.
Wish all you guys good luck and Go Lakers!


----------



## Luke

Good to see an old Laker fan coming back to say hey, feel free to remain active in whatever capacity fits your social life.


----------



## Basel

nguyen_milan said:


> I got tagged by Basel and decided what the heck, I will come back once more to say hi.
> I posted more often when I was studying and when we were losing.
> When we were winning I just dont have alot to vent so I just read all the time.
> Now I rarely have time for any of this.
> Wish all you guys good luck and Go Lakers!


Glad to see you stop by. Hopefully we start seeing you around a bit more once again.


----------



## BalllikeMike

Check this out 
⬇⬇⬇
https://ckk.ai/MichaelJ 
He the real Goat I'm telling y'all.


----------

